# Handmade Glass Ornaments



## sissyofone (Sep 6, 2013)

Just wanted to see if anyone is interested in buying these. They are hand crafted glass ornaments. My niece makes them to order. Set consist of 4 ornaments. Reptiles, Frogs, Birds, Sea Life, Dragonflies and Butterflies. Can do pretty much anything. Each set is $20.00 plus shipping. Please check out our facebook page. mother daughter crafts 5585 you must space out words when searching for us on facebook. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Sep 12, 2013)

Very cute!! Your niece is talented!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you ..

Heres another set she made.


----------



## sissyofone (Sep 19, 2013)

**BUMP**


----------

